# Agression Toward Me...



## GeorgiaPeachy (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi folks. First, I'd like to say that I've been reading your forum since my husband and I got our GSD Major. We've had him since he was 8 weeks old. We bought him from a breeder. This site really helped me/us through the land shark, teething phase. So, I thank you all for that!
Major is 8 months old now. Admittedly, my husband is the pack leader. Major is not a seriously aggressive dog, he's never seriously hurt or injured. He is aggressive toward me. I'm a peaceful, docile female so to speak. I don't care for aggression at all. I've never had a big dog, so this is all new to me. I also have really sensitive skin, so marks leave bruises easily.
Major has started being bite aggressive toward me a lot more recently. When he was smaller he would nip at me. I would tell him no, but he'd still do it. Now, he still does it but his teeth are adult & it's hurtful. I tell him NO, but he escalates. Our doggie daycare person said he's trying to herd me. Example: I am cooking, he comes up and starts tugging at my shorts. Then he starts biting my feet, or my leg. If I tell him NO, he'll jump on me. I push him away, he comes back. My arms look like a domestic abuse victim (SO not the case). I hate that!
We start dog training this coming Thursday (through our doggie daycare place). We haven't been able to afford it until now. Also, I was reading on the site, & I think we've given him too much free roam of the house. But what are we to do when we're at work? We gotten turned in to the animal cops for his barking, when we left him outside during the day (ridiculous neighbors). He also acts like a toddler when I go to crate him... he falls out on the floor. 
Any help and advice would be welcome! Thanks all!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

So first things first. This isn't aggression. This is bratty, I have no rules and don't have to listen to you and you make lots of funny noises and it's fun, play/interaction with a typical teenage GSD. 

Your puppy, and he still is a puppy, doesn't respect you. 

It's good that you are starting with a trainer, I think it will help a lot. To get you guys focused. 

Until that starts, put a drag line on the dog. Correct him if his teeth land on you. At this age it's totally innappropriate. 

Up his excersise, and do basic obedience work with him. If he engages in this innappropriate way, correct using the drag line, pop his leash, stern NO, then immediately ask him for a command "sit,down,shake". Engage his mind, praise him when he is doing well. 

I would also work on "place". It's a place, a bed a corner, something that he goes to and has to stay on. If he breaks it, then take the drag line and take him back to it. You should be able to look it up and learn how to teach it first. Or Chip18 will be along with a few links.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That's not aggression you're describing.He's trying to engage you in play.You've allowed him to put teeth on you for the past six months and he sees no reason to stop now.Pushing him away just gets him more amped up.He will continue to do as he likes unless you can develop some leadership skills.
The trainer hopefully can show you how to enforce your NO.The dog stops the behavior and you show him what you want him to do instead.He must never get away with blowing you off.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hm ... 8 weeks till now??? Kinda curious as to what was happening in the meantime?? To much "freedom" not enough rules, structure and limitations ... your dog is not aggressive he's just a "Punk!" 

"NO" ... should stop the crap, if your dog " believes" as I am want to say ... your "freaking serious!" Clearly you dog does not believe you. Ok no problem ... you just need to "reinforce" a "NO" with a "consequence!" 

So use a "Pet Convincer" to "enforce" a "NO" deliver an "adversive!" Pretty much self explanatory:
Pet Convincer

For the record it's just a "bicycle air pump" most likely ... you can pick one up at a "Bicycle" shop for $16 bucks. 

I'm not really a "checkbook" trainer kinda guy. I figure most people can train there dog themselves?? They just need a "plan!" I can give you a "blueprint" and all it requires is a "willingness" to apply the "basics." 

The foundation of all "successful" rehab is the "Place command" and a "Drag leash" a short leash with no handle to get caught up on furniture in the home. The dog "drags the leash around indoors" you need "never" lay hands on the dog! 

Moving on ... if you actually believe your dog/puppy is "aggressive???" It makes no difference! You don't "rehab" "aggression" by getting in "conflict" with a dog! You show them how you "expect" them to be behave and you train them to do so! That does not take the use of treats or conversation or force.


So .... that much said ... pretty sure "all" you need to know is here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7837361-post12.html

As always ... ask questions and Welcome aboard.


----------



## GeorgiaPeachy (Jul 8, 2016)

Thank you both for your responses. I'm glad to know he's not being aggressive. My husband and I have never owned a GSD before and this is my first time with a big dog. I'm very girly and I guess his behavior came across as aggressive to me. I don't want to label my dog as something he's not. How can you tell the difference between true aggression and just bratty behavior in GSD's?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

GeorgiaPeachy said:


> Thank you both for your responses. I'm glad to know he's not being aggressive. My husband and I have never owned a GSD before and this is my first time with a big dog. I'm very girly and I guess his behavior came across as aggressive to me. I don't want to label my dog as something he's not. How can you tell the difference between true aggression and just bratty behavior in GSD's?


Girly is great. Girls are strong. Tap into your strength. Own it. Would you allow a man or another woman to disrespect you like this? Heck No!! 

Look into NILIF. Nothing in life is free. Start working on building boundaries and setting expectations. This is YOUR house. Unless the dog is paying the mortgage, but I doubt he is. 

The drag line is a great tool. It's a way to gain control over his movements without having to be all up in his face. 

Talk with your husband and set rules and guidelines. What is the dog allowed to do and not. And work together. I would suggest also working on boundary training. He is no longer allowed in the kitchen. To start. 

So, just stop him. Find a command that's easy to remember "out", or something like that. Then pick up the drag line and take him out of the kitchen. Every time he walks in, "out" pick up the line and take him out. Non confrontational. Stay calm. Be firm, but not angry or high pitched. Use attrition to teach him. Set him up. When he stays out after you have asked him, go to him, praise, give a goodie. Let him know what gets him positive from you. 

As for how to tell the difference between brat and aggression, it was all in the description. He comes from behind, tugs on you shorts. This is not the sign of aggression. Aggression would include a stiff body posture, stiff tail. And as much as I hate to say it, it's something when you see it you go "ahhhh" 

Your boy is a baby, he throws temper tantrums when you put him in his crate. He is a teenager, pushing his and yours limits. And I am thinking he wins a lot. So that has to stop before it escalates to true aggression. And pushy teenage CAN turn into actual aggression. But you're not there yet.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Maybe someone else can explain that better than I can but .....
You would know it when you saw it,a really cold,hard stare and stiff body posture.And instead of the "smile" that shows all of their teeth the mouth comes forward in a pucker with half the teeth in front showing.
My dogs flash each other that look occasionally when they want to be left alone.Then the other one will give them an "ok,fine!" glance and move on.
Your dog is just playing too rough and has no self control,he doesn't want to hurt you


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Do you ever play, feed or do any training with him or is it just your husband?


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

gsdsar said:


> Girly is great. Girls are strong. Tap into your strength. Own it. Would you allow a man or another woman to disrespect you like this? Heck No!!
> 
> Look into NILIF. Nothing in life is free. Start working on building boundaries and setting expectations. This is YOUR house. Unless the dog is paying the mortgage, but I doubt he is.
> 
> ...


What length should the drag line be - just touching the floor?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I personally like a 6foot leash, with the hand loop cut off so it doesn't get caught. Gives you plenty of room to pick it up, or step on it if the dog "goes rogue". LOL. 

You don't want it so short that when you move to get it, it looks to the dog like you are coming AT them. It's should be a neutral thing, not cause a conflict in the dog.


----------



## GeorgiaPeachy (Jul 8, 2016)

All of these responses are so helpful. In answer to a question posed. Yes, I do play with him. I do feed him, and I try to do commands with him. He'll sit for me, and I reward him. He's also good with pottying outside for me as well. I was the one who picked him out and bought him from the breeder. But he has latched onto my husband as the pack leader, which is not surprising. 
My no is not convincing, I suppose. Ironically I'm a teacher and have no problem with classroom management. I just need to figure out how to get my GSD to believe I mean no. I love my Major and want us to peaceably coexist.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Do you have a basement or a garage? 

If so, you can put up a 5'x10' kennel in either. It will give him more room than the crate. IF the basement is bigger, you can buy extra panels or use a wall and make the kennel larger, put a cot in there, give him something safe to chew on or play with. 

Much better than giving him the run of the house while he is still a baby. That could be dangerous if you are unable to supervise. Crates are nice, and if you can come home in the middle of the day to let him out... But some dogs do much better with a little bigger area. 

I would increase the time you PLAY with the dog, by at least 2 good sessions per day. When he tries to engage you though, and you are doing something, tell him, "not now." If he continues, take him to his kennel and put him in. He will get it. No anger/irritation. Just put him in his place so you can get what you need done.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> Maybe someone else can explain that better than I can but .....
> You would know it when you saw it,a really cold,hard stare and stiff body posture.And instead of the "smile" that shows all of their teeth the mouth comes forward in a pucker with half the teeth in front showing.
> My dogs flash each other that look occasionally when they want to be left alone.Then the other one will give them an "ok,fine!" glance and move on.
> Your dog is just playing too rough and has no self control,he doesn't want to hurt you


LOl ... "Cold Hard Stare" add a "low growl" and you got "Rocky!" 

Fortunately ... I got enough right, that he reserved that "crap" for company! 

OP ... train "Place" "Crate train" the dog, use a "Drag leash" and use the "Pet convincer" to enforce the "NO!" It delivers an "aversion" for "poor choices." He'll get, that things are different???

Not to harp on yor husband ... but safe to say had he. done his part better ... "this" would not be happening. I do all the training is in our household, my better half only has to issues commands. 

The only things you need to say to this dog for the next 14 to 90 days are commands! "kennel up and Place" ... in the home being the main ones. Rules, Structure and Limitations" none of that takes "forces" or "Strength." Dogs get that.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> I personally like a 6foot leash, with the hand loop cut off so it doesn't get caught. Gives you plenty of room to pick it up, or step on it if the dog "goes rogue". LOL.
> 
> You don't want it so short that when you move to get it, it looks to the dog like you are coming AT them. It's should be a neutral thing, not cause a conflict in the dog.


I'll go with 6 feet ... inasmuch as it, falls under the "hard lessons learned" category for me. 

I did not use a "drag leash" at the time ... :frown2: That did not work out so well for me at the time.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

GeorgiaPeachy said:


> All of these responses are so helpful. In answer to a question posed. Yes, I do play with him. I do feed him, and I try to do commands with him. He'll sit for me, and I reward him. He's also good with pottying outside for me as well. I was the one who picked him out and bought him from the breeder. But he has latched onto my husband as the pack leader, which is not surprising.
> My no is not convincing, I suppose. Ironically I'm a teacher and have no problem with classroom manag ement. I just need to figure out how to get my GSD to believe I mean no. I love my Major and want us to peaceably coexist.


Use your skills as a teacher to get Major to obey!At school if you tell "Jimmy" to take his seat and he gives you crap....you know what to do to convince him to comply.Don't say principal's office,lol!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

GeorgiaPeachy said:


> I'm very girly


Here's a 7 year old girly girl.....

Always love to post this....







SuperG


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

SuperG said:


> Here's a 7 year old girly girl.....
> 
> Always love to post this....
> 
> ...


LOVE that video! Wow!


----------



## GeorgiaPeachy (Jul 8, 2016)

selzer said:


> Do you have a basement or a garage?
> 
> If so, you can put up a 5'x10' kennel in either. It will give him more room than the crate. IF the basement is bigger, you can buy extra panels or use a wall and make the kennel larger, put a cot in there, give him something safe to chew on or play with.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for this advice. We don't have a basement, but we do have a garage. I heard someone, not on here, say before that leaving them in a crate all day is cruelty. I guess that stuck in my mind, and ended up letting him free roam all day. It's apparent I haven't been the best dog parent. I also realize that my own intimidation toward big dogs has let my dog parenting slip through the cracks... example: I get fearful of him biting me badly cause he's big, but then he's already nipping me anyway so instead of running away from that problem (like I'm prone to do) I really need to something about it. 
It's clear now, that Major is a good dog just being a teenage brat. I watched that video of the girl doing the training exercises with her dog. That is SO awesome! I hope Major can do something like that one day. I think he'd enjoy it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think he would enjoy it too, and I don't think there is any reason for him not to become a nice, well behaved dog that can do well in any sport. Good luck.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

GeorgiaPeachy said:


> I heard someone, not on here, say before that leaving them in a crate all day is cruelty.


Well....if I take that literally....it would be cruel....but who would do that anyway....might as well have a canary.

GSDs are willful little pricks as they mature and the ones I have had over the years all seemed pretty intent on getting their way...especially as they become adolescents....it's an interesting stage in their lives. I kind of liked this phase as it made me revisit their basic training and get even busier with them. 

This breed seems to thrive on training, proper discipline, confident leadership, spirited physical and mental exercise with their humans and of course reward ...especially when they know they have pleased their human. 

You've received some quality advice from others in this thread and as you know....the ball is in your court. You will not go wrong by upping the dog's training and perhaps making the dog earn its resources..no matter how small at this particular point.

The effort and proper attitude you put forth today will be repaid to you a thousand times over by your dog....

Ahhhh...8 months old...I believe I learned a lot about myself when my dogs were that age......patience and controlling my temper...for starters.

SuperG


----------



## GeorgiaPeachy (Jul 8, 2016)

I have an update folks. So, I took the advice from here and the doberman forum (I was reading on there too). I am very excited because I'm seeing progress. I put the leash on him, in the house. When I first did that Major's whole demeanor changed... he did not like it and started responding to it. I have started the "sitting on the dog" exercise, and he has responded well to that. If he jumps on me, I push back into him (walking into him). He has responded well to that also, as in he stops. If he acts up continuously, I put him in time (my husband's office). He can't get out until he is calm and submissive. He is starting to respond positively to that as well. He really doesn't like it, because he is a dominant dog (bless his heart). My time out rules are: no one can get him out, but me; and he has to be calm and submissive to get out. I am also doing all of the feeding, and he eats after we eat. I'm encouraged by all of this positive behavior. 
My only trouble is, he still likes to bite me. It's not a hard bite, he doesn't break skin or draw blood. But he still bites and bruises. I put him in time out, when he does this. I think he's learning. Any suggestions for this bite thing? Should I keep on putting him in time out? 
Overall, I'm encouraged and I'm excited by this! I feel like this is my own personal challenge. And I can't wait for Major to keep excelling.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Look back at gsdr's posts.Keep a drag leash on him,correct the biting,then give him something else to do that you can praise him for.Glad you're making progress!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hm ... OK your making progress but still "this???" Most likely ... your "No's" sound like "request" instead of "Commands???" Until the dog/puppy understands ...your serious?? He's still gonna treat you like you bite toy! An alternative is a viable option ... "Place" bt some dogs are kinda thick headed. 

Until you deliver a "Crystal clear message to the dog/puppy" that "this" is not acceptable ... he's gonna continue to do this. Your gonna have to deliver a message a "Crystal Clear" message that chewing on you is not "acceptable!" 

KISS, "NO" should work??? And if it has not thus far??? Mostly likely your delivering "No" as a "request" instead of a "Command??" Pretend like he's a Private and your a DI and use a big boy "NO!" A properly delivered "NO" should get the point across??? But doing that "effectively" may be more of an art than a science ... don't know but it works for me. 

Next would be the "Pet Convincer" works like this:
Pet Convincer.com

A less expensive option is a "Bicycle Air Pump" because that is what it is. I have it on good authority ... that you may have to use it only once. Boxer owner with a biting problem" used it .. she said it scared the crap out of her dog! She started a thread to ask me about it, I advised ... "OK you've made your point put the tool away and try the "Pssst" sound?? She reported back "Pssst" now ... works out fine. The point was made ... "aversive" was delivered ... "make better choices" dog!

But if neither of those work for you?? Most likely you can find something here, "Bethany" is a "Balanced Trainer" and most likely she'd have something that can work for you. Lot's of "puppy" stuff.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

GeorgiaPeachy said:


> My only trouble is, he still likes to bite me. It's not a hard bite, he doesn't break skin or draw blood. But he still bites and bruises. I put him in time out, when he does this. I think he's learning. Any suggestions for this bite thing? Should I keep on putting him in time out?
> Overall, I'm encouraged and I'm excited by this! I feel like this is my own personal challenge. And I can't wait for Major to keep excelling.


First....your overall encouragement and excitement by taking a more active role with your dog is great.....I can't see how you can go wrong...they love the interaction, training and being held to a higher standard.

Chip's comment " Your gonna have to deliver a message a "Crystal Clear" message that chewing on you is not "acceptable!" "....I have to go with that because the dog is smart enough...and at times subtlety just doesn't cut it. The consequence needs to be commensurate with the dog's desire to continue an undesirable behavior....consequences come in many "flavors"....not just negative.....but certainly both can make impact. I know the negative consequences my dog has received for putting teeth on me when she gets a bit too spirited has made impact......but so has the suitable substitutes which I have encouraged. These dogs like to bite stuff and have powerful jaws....nothing wrong with giving them a proper outlet to get their kicks in.

No two dogs are the same IMO...timeouts for my dog just ramp her up more...maybe I don't wait long enough or even to bother to use them... because I expect my dog to heed my commands at the particular moment.

After reading your last post.....my main takeaway was your change in attitude and you taking a more active role with your dog....this is great. You will reap the benefits big time....just keep it up...be patient...keep your expectations high and make it your job to convey to the dog these expectations in a "crystal clear" fashion.......easier said than done as I have learned but as long as you are realistic and willing to put in the effort, you just can't lose.

One other thought....your dog is 8 months....a bit of an awkward age for lots of dogs....voids need to be filled because the dog is feeling its adult "abilities" and capacities...perhaps for the first time in his life. Order needs to be restored...so the dog can become comfortable not beaten down. Basically...a time and a place....so the dog can do its thing.....but in a manner which agrees with you. You have to give a dog an outlet for its innate desires and it doesn't have to be your arm.

Keep up the good work.....it only gets better.

SuperG


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

dogma13 said:


> Look back at gsdr's posts.Keep a drag leash on him,correct the biting,then give him something else to do that you can praise him for.Glad you're making progress![/QUOTE LLOYD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

